# Honda oil



## IXIGIBBSIXI (Dec 29, 2011)

I was wondering if you only had to use honda oil in a honda bike or if you could use regular oil


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Any atv oil will work don't use castrol or like automotive oil because it isn't healthy on the clutches


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

just like he said u can use any oil, just make sure its wet clutch safe


----------



## greatdane486 (May 13, 2011)

I was told the same too an atv engine with a built in transmission runs hotter that. Regular vehicle engine so u need special oil


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

I use yamalube in my honda just because the yamaha place is closer but Ive always heard you cant use oil for cars because it have detergent in the oil but thats what i was told idk how true it is


----------



## IXIGIBBSIXI (Dec 29, 2011)

APPRECIATE THE HELP


----------



## IXIGIBBSIXI (Dec 29, 2011)

Would about the coolant for the 2012 foreman can you use regular coolant or just straight honda coolant cause that stuff is expensive


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

regular is fine. cooling systems on atvs are basicly if not exactly the same on cars


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats one thing I know nothing about mines a 07


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

youll be fine with regular coolant


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

the stuff in automotive oil thats bad for the clutches is the additives and detergent that make it energy conserving (so the service manual says). i use 5w30 diesel engine oil in mine cuz its not energy conserving. ive put 3500mks on my rubicon since ive owned it without a stitch of trans. trouble. just my opinion


----------

